# Humble Abodes Frames



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I ordered 700 wedge top/grooved bottom bar frames from Humble Abodes a few months ago. Well, after recovering enough so from a serious table saw accident to start to assemble them, I have to say, they are the nicest frames I have ever had the pleasure to assemble. The folks are great to talk with, quick shipping, a good price and a quality product.

Thanks to the folks here on Beesource for recommending Humble Abodes! I won't hesititate to go back to them again soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

sorry to hear about you accident, but could you post the contact info for Humble Abodes. 

again hope you heal quickly

-Jeff


----------



## Jon L (Dec 29, 2007)

I buy all my woodware there.They are great people.

Humble Abodes
Coopers Mills Rd
Windsor, ME 04363
(207) 549-5501


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, Did I mention hat HB frames are the best I ever ordered! My friend who ordered 300 agrees with me! And No, I am not on the HB payroll or get a comission....:thumbsup:


----------



## BeekeeperBill (Mar 7, 2007)

*humble abodes*

i also buy all my woodenware there. great people and nothing but great experiences with them. it's nice i can drive there too.


----------

